# Eagle Eye Lights now has plug and play HID's for brute force



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

Received this message from Eagle Eye and passing it on. As you know, no one offered HID's for the brutes until now. 

Hello Brute Force Fans:​ ​ Great News! After many requests and generated interest for the Kawasaki Brute Force kit, I am very excited to announce that we will be launching a true plug-n-play HID conversion kit in a few short weeks. I would love it if you guys that originally requested the kits could please inform everyone that you know that is interested in the Brute Force kit that we will have a TRUE plug-n-play kit available. I have a lot of time and energy invested in R&D and just getting this kit up and running so it has a very special place in my heart. With your help, I have confidence that we can get these lights to riders that are interested in a high quality HID conversion kit for their Brute Force.​
The bulbs will twist right in and the wire leads will plug right into the factory wiring harness. We offer the highest quality bulbs and Slim ballasts so this is a high quality kit made custom for the Brute Force ATVs. I know there are two different headlamp assemblies out there, but we decided to cover the headlamp assembly that would fit in the majority of the many different Brute Force models available. We are offering the 35W as stock, but we do have capabilities to do a 50W upgrade, the only problem is the battery/power issue that usually comes along with ATVs. If anyone is interested in the 50W, let me know. The 50W version would retail at $249.00 per kit with Slim ballasts.​

I look forward to hearing from you soon!​ ​ Best Regards,​ ​ Jessica​ Eagle Eye Lights​ J F MFG CORP


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

nice but what is the price of the 35w...? i c the price only on the 50w


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

just talked to jessica on the phone.. they are 35w 6000k kits .. down side that they will not be in stock for a few weeks .. i was hoping to have them by mudstock but may have to wait but o well ..


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll let u use my HIDs for mud stock if u let me use your engine  lol


----------



## shankthis brute (Jun 23, 2010)

its $200 for the 35w kit


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

200 is way to much for HIDS...how much is just the bulbs?..


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

u can do it urself for about 80


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

Brute sockets are a special bastard breed is why no one offered HID's for brutes. I paid 135 for my plug and play kit on my Polaris this also included all ballasts. I've heard of a few do it yourselves people doing it by drilling out sockets and modifying them. I looked into it and decided it was more involved and no guarantee it would work in the long run. For many a plug and play kit is a nice option.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

200 bucks!lol Yeah that is way to much. I paid sixty for my kit and about a hour of work. No cutting or splicing.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

I know alot but I will pay it when time comes. Rather just un plug and re plug and be done with it.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

meangreen360 said:


> 200 bucks!lol Yeah that is way to much. I paid sixty for my kit and about a hour of work. No cutting or splicing.


You need to hook a brotha up with that mod...:33:


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

I will get with ya and get it done! Simple as pie


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

meangreen360 said:


> I will get with ya and get it done! Simple as pie


tell me how to do it also...i can get the actual HIDS for 40..but how do u get them to work easily?


----------



## MiMudder (Aug 23, 2010)

Price of convienience. $200 doesn't sound to bad. I prefer not to modify the wiring harness on my bike unless it's after a connector. Cutting the stock connectors off the main harness just doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## RedBeard (May 3, 2010)

MiMudder said:


> Price of convienience. $200 doesn't sound to bad. I prefer not to modify the wiring harness on my bike unless it's after a connector. Cutting the stock connectors off the main harness just doesn't sit well with me.


X2!! Also nice option if you plan on buying a newer bike in a year or two. Just unplug and put on new bike. Price looks fair for 'plug-n-play'.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

id say drop it $50 and they would get alot more sales. cuz for those of us that like to tinker (which is alot of brute riders specially mimb ones) its not that hard to do urself for under 50% of the plug n play unit


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I like it and want one but wow 200bucs for lights may be 150 but im dropping the ball on some new 31 laws and trex gear reduction so no lights untill summer .


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

Also everyone I would like to point out Kawasaki is ignored by many when it comes to UTE ATV's . I think if someone goes out of there way to make a product , we should support them. The only reason they even attempted making a plug and play kit was we asked them. Don't cut your nose off to spit your face. 200 is a fair price for what you get and waterproof product that works.


----------

